# My 3rd Project today; As promised Fresh Hop BBQ Sauce!!! Q-View



## chef_boy812 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well today is hop harvest day here too, and I rememberd that I wanted to try a hop bbq sauce. 

** this is a concept sauce only, I did,nt measure, I just wanted to see if it works***

Cider vin, brwn sugar, a hoppy beer, paprika, onion & garlic powder, dried Japs, and fresh magnum hops.


I will boil it like beer, half now for bitter and half at the end for aroma.
20 minute boil.



I will keep y'all informed!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 22, 2008)

wow it is good!!! If you like a good hoppy beer and you like bbq sauce then this is the sauce for you!!!

I can't wait for my brisket tonight, to realy try it out. I will get some measurements worked out and post a proper recipe.


----------



## wutang (Sep 22, 2008)

Yet another way to combine the 2 greatest things in the world-Beer & BBQ. Very nice.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 22, 2008)

here we go;

1 C cider vin
1 beer, IPA or other hoppy beer
1/2 C ketchup
1 T. dried Japs
1 T. garlic powder
1 T. onion powder
2 T. Hungarian Paprika
1 T. salt
1/2 C packed brown sugar
4 C. frsh hops

combine all of the ingredients except for 2 C. of hops. boil for 15 Minutes then add the rest of the hops. Turn off the heat and let steep for 20 minutes then strain and cool.

I think I am done for today now. I got it out and I feel better.


----------



## supervman (Sep 22, 2008)

How insanely COOL! 
That's some tripped out stuff there, I LOVE it! 

Thanks for showin and tellin :) 
V


----------

